

Ask HN: Hi developers Where do you go to discuss stuff? - wattengard

So, I&#x27;m a developer and I use Stack Overflow and the other Stack Exchange sites frequently. But some times I actually want to discuss something, I want subjective answers (on development).&lt;p&gt;Where do you all go to discuss development?
What are the best developer _forums_ out there? Both polyglot and language&#x2F;framework specific?
======
ManAmongHippos
IRC. Many people chat on the programming related channels on Freenode.

~~~
wattengard
This is true... However as a ~20year IRC alumni, my experience with developer-
channels on IRC are a bit ho-hum. The specific channels on freenode related to
specific libraries or applications are fine. But just general programming chat
has a tendency to just blow up in troutslaps and other cabbage...

